

I Just lost my first hackathon. Should I stop programming? - _RPM


======
nvbhargava
Hackathons, I believe, are not about winning/losing. They're about
learning/picking up new things in a limited amount of time. Losing a hackathon
does not mean you should stop programming -- but disliking programming itself
means you should. I've lost a bunch of hackathons, but I still like
programming and do it everyday. Do not let a competition get in the way of
your whole career.

------
davebaines
Hackathons are a fun way to demonstrate/test your talents. "Losing" one just
means the subjective judges didn't get it. They have nothing to do with what
you're capable of.

------
symbion
I just wrote a buggy program, should I stop programming ? I just failed a
business, should I stop being a business man ?

Obviously you should stop because it never worthwhile to spend time on what
you like to do :)

------
shams93
The only way you get to any kind of success is generally via a long string of
failures, its not the people who never fail that make it its the people who
are afraid to fail.

------
flynngao
I lost my first love. Should I stop pursuing girls?

~~~
dk1983
this...

